
Patent law overhaul gets House panel OK - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9746705-7.html
======
SwellJoe
It still sounds like the biggest corporations are making the rules. These
reforms do almost nothing for smaller companies and individual inventors, and
nothing to address the real harm that patents have done to the web, and the
free and Open Source software world.

We need somewhat higher standards of novelty and non-obviousness, particularly
on "business method" patents (if business method patents should even continue
to exist).

------
chaostheory
this is actually a better article than the one I submitted

